# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java SE : نگارش استاندارد جاوا >  برنامه ای  که عددی از ورودی بگیرد و مشخص کند اول است یا خیر؟

## mf_arian

package avaljava;
import java.util.Scanner;  // program uses class Scanner
public class Main {

    public static void main(String[] args) {
    Scanner input=new Scanner(System.in);  //program use class scanner
   int number;
   int i=2;
    System.out.printf("enter an number:");
    number=input.nextInt();
    while(i<=number-1)
    i++;
    if(number%i==0)
    System.out.printf("%s is not prime",number);
    if(number%i!=0)
     System.out.printf("%s is prime",number);



    {
    }
    }

}
می شه مشکل این برنامه رو به من بگین !

----------


## مرتضی پیروزی

سلام من هر چقدر فکر کردم نتونستم بفهمم package avaljava چیه؟
حذفش کن برنامه اجرا میشه
موفق باشی

----------


## alaaaa

اولا 2 تا آکولاد آخر برنامه اضافه داری

ولی مشکل اصلی اینکه چون دستورات بعد از while داخل آکولاد نیست در حلقه فقط دستور i++ اجرا می شه . 
در ضمن مقدار i رو اول اضافه می کنی بعد اون رو چک می کنی و چون مقدار اولیه i برابر 2 ، اصلا 2 بررسی نمی شه.
قسمت آخر رو به شکل زیر عوض کن


while(i<=number-1){
    if(number%i==0){
        System.out.printf("%s is not prime",number);
        break;
    }
    i++;
}
if(i == number)
    System.out.printf("%s is prime",number);

----------


## mf_arian

مرسی از دوتاتون مشکل برنامم رفع شد و حالا اجرا می شه 
اگه می شه اینم بهم بگین که چطور می تونم اعداد اول برناممو با هم جمع کنم؟
البته برنامه ای که باید بنویسم اینه : مجموع اعداد اول سه رقمی را حساب کنید

import java.io.*
;class PrimeNumber {  public static void main(String[] args)     int i ;
    BufferedReader bf = new BufferedReader(
              new InputStreamReader(System.in));
    System.out.println("Enter number:");
    int num = Integer.parseInt(bf.readLine());

    System.out.println("Prime number: ");
    for (i=100; i < num; i++ ){
      int j;
      for (j=2; j<i; j++){
        int n = i%j;
        if (n==0){
          break;

        }
      }
      if(i == j){
        System.out.print("  "+i);

      }
    }
  }
}

مرسی :بوس:

----------


## cups_of_java

کد برنامه هاتون رو برای این که خوانا باشه و دوستان بتونن کمکتون کنن داخل تگ CODE بزارید. (از دکمه # از در نوار ابزار استفاده کنید.)

----------


## mf_arian

> کد برنامه هاتون رو برای این که خوانا باشه و دوستان بتونن کمکتون کنن داخل تگ CODE بزارید. (از دکمه # از در نوار ابزار استفاده کنید.)


من نتونستم درستش کنم!!1

----------


## jlover

> .
> .
> .
> البته برنامه ای که باید بنویسم اینه : مجموع اعداد اول سه رقمی را حساب کنید
> .
> .
> .


عجالتن اینو می تونید داشته باشید

public class Primes {
    public static boolean isPrime(int n)
    {

        for(int k=3; k<n ;k+=2)
            if(n%k==0)
                return false;
        return true;
    }
        public static void main(String[] args) {
            int total = 0 ;
            for ( int i=101; i<1000; i+=2 )
               if (isPrime(i))
                  total+=i;
            System.out.println("result : the sum of 3" +
                    " digit prime integers is \n" + total);
}
}

----------

